# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Lifegard Custom flow



## kazador (Feb 24, 2004)

hello, any one have experience with the Lifeguard Custom flow water system? im building a 75gal fish and plant tank and want to know if this is a good idea. it would be connected to a magnum 350. also, what canister would you guys recommend for mechanical filtration, as the mag 350 would be for circulation only. (they have a really bad clogging problem)


----------



## kazador (Feb 24, 2004)

hello, any one have experience with the Lifeguard Custom flow water system? im building a 75gal fish and plant tank and want to know if this is a good idea. it would be connected to a magnum 350. also, what canister would you guys recommend for mechanical filtration, as the mag 350 would be for circulation only. (they have a really bad clogging problem)


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Kazador,

I'm not familiar with the Lifeguard system, is that a modular system? If you have any links or additional description that may help get some additional responses. Generally speaking most planted tank people aren't overly concerned with filtration...the plants provide plenty...most do like to insure the tank has good circulation though.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Its plumbing basicaly. It takes the outflow of a filter and allows you to customize it to split it off in different directions, on multi levels. You can create your own muti currents. I have never tried it, but I thought it looked interesting and had great potential.


----------



## nativeplanter (Jan 27, 2004)

Seems pricey to me - $50 at that pet place, likely more expensive at some others. It's just plumbing. If you aren't dead set on black, go to Home Depot or Lowes to the PVC pipe section. They have a little section of screw-together accessories and some that have barbs to connect to hoses. They come in lots of diameters, and are grey in color. (at least at Lowes, where I go) You can custom design what you want in your system, then buy just the parts you need. They even fit the 1/2" black pipe from rainbird that is used to make irrigation systems (also bought at Lowes), and the pipe comes in various lengths.

-Laura


----------



## kazador (Feb 24, 2004)

thankx for the advice guys. have seen it for 41$ and i REALY dont want to sit around all day and make those spray bars with my dremal (is there a chiropractor in the house!) also any segustions on a good flow pattern.


75g fresh water planted with rainbow's(mostly) magnum 350, 4X55wat pc AHsupply, custom hood


----------



## kazador (Feb 24, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by kazador:
> thankx for the advice guys. have seen it for 41$ and i REALY dont want to sit around all day and make those spray bars with my dremal (is there a chiropractor in the house!) also any segustions on a good flow pattern. also should i run the mag350 empty? ie no filter pad no media, and let the palnts deal with the crud?
> ...


----------



## nativeplanter (Jan 27, 2004)

My spray bars on the super-cheap: 1/2" or 3/4" hosing, with holes put in with the end of a solder iron(and flexible to boot!) I attach it to the side of the tank with suction cups (of course, done cheaply - little suction hooks with the metal hook taken out and some thread inserted into the hole to tie the hose to).

Of course, I could kill hours in the home improvement store just for giggles, so it's really whatever floats your boat.

-Laura


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

Which type of filtration system do you use? The reason I ask is that Eheim has what they call an "Universal Installation Kit" which basically the same thing - except it is only $21. I think it works with the 12/16mm tubing.


----------

